# Do the Vikings have a new QB?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The Minnesota Vikings sent a significant contingent Thursday to Missouri's pro day, where quarterback Blaine Gabbert threw for the first time in a public setting since the end of the college season. Vice president of player personnel Rick Spielman and coach Leslie Frazier were among those who attended, and in the video below, ESPN's Todd McShay reports that Spielman and other team officials would remain in town Thursday night for further meetings with Gabbert.

That approach is in stark contrast to the Auburn pro day workout of the other top quarterback in this draft, Cam Newton. Neither Spielman nor Frazier attended Newton's pro day, but the Vikings reportedly will work him out privately.

At this point, it's hard to imagine Gabbert or Newton being available for the Vikings' at the No. 12 overall pick. A trade up is always a possibility.

The big focus of Gabbert's workout was how he would look taking snaps from under center and dropping in the pocket after a college career spent mostly in the shotgun.

"I nailed all my drops," Gabbert told McShay. He added that NFL teams "saw today that I can easily make the transition" to a pro-style offense.

http://espn.go.com/blog/nfcnorth/post?id=25353


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They will have to move up in the draft.Gabbert won't be there at 12.He might even be number 1.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

They never had an old quarterback! Sorry couldn't help myself eace:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Kelly Hannan said:


> They never had an old quarterback! Sorry couldn't help myself eace:


Don't you mean that is all they have had is old quarterbacks. None of the young ones have been any good lately.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

No I meant the one they had( aka Brett) SUCKED!!!!! He should have quit the first time he retired, but we won't go there. Didn't like him as a Packer, and I'm originally from Wis.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Jeff George is still available, along with JaMarcus Russell.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

With this disfunctional organization, it wouldn't surprise me if the Queenies failed to turn their pick in on time losing out on a great player. Afterall, it's happened before. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, your right.....the vikes had to settle for a perennial pro bowler and standout defensive tackle in Kevin Williams.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess the Vikes are the one to laugh......I think they and a lot of other teams would take Kevin Williams with that pick. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Very True, but when was the last time any team actually didn't get their pick turned in on time, except for the vikings.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

southdakbearfan said:


> Very True, but when was the last time any team actually didn't get their pick turned in on time, except for the vikings.


Who cares.....they got an all pro tackle.Plus since he was drafted lower.....he cost less.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I wonder who the queens wil take with their 3rd round pick? Oh yeah, New England will be picking for them!


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

MOB said:


> I wonder who the queens wil take with their 3rd round pick? Oh yeah, New England will be picking for them!


LOL.....Hey, wasn't this the same organization who trading something like 12 players/picks for Hershel Walker? How'd that turn out? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> I wonder who the queens wil take with their 3rd round pick? Oh yeah, New England will be picking for them!


Do the Pukeheads really care.As if they have never picked a high bust or traded away a pick.Oh yeah....now I remember....Tony Mandarich....number 3 pick and one of the biggest busts. uke: uke: uke:


----------

